# Kayak.com  :D



## TUGBrian (Jun 18, 2006)

Recently TUG has been approached by some interesting affiliate programs.  Most of these dont apply to the site or the community and are turned down, however Kayak.com may indeed prove to be an exception to the rule!

Created by co-founders of Orbitz, Travelocity and Expedia, Kayak is a search engine that helps consumers find great travel deals from over 100 other travel sites to ensure you get the best possible price on all forms of travel related items. 

The whole idea with Kayak is to be a search engine that helps consumers access all the other Travel Web sites, make it more convenient for them, give them a little bit more peace of mind and then give them booking choice about where they actually make their purchase.

We have added a section of the homepage http://www.tug2.net for users to try this out and give feedback regarding its use and results.

We look forward to hearing your feedback and comments regarding this new tool! 

Ye Olde TUG Admin Staff! :whoopie:


----------



## Larry (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Kakak.com*

After reserving a car through II which was $50 cheaper than any other site I checked with Kayak.com and saved another $50 over II's rate. I also used Kayak for airline reservations and after checking several sites realized that if I booked a day earlier ( leaving at 8:20 PM so we are not having to take another vacation day) we saved over $70 per ticket over the lowest rate so even with one nights motel charge of about $55 we are saving even more plus we get to start vacation a half day earlier. In addition this new flight is through JFK saving us about 1/2 an hour in time for the cab ride over Laguardia and about $20 cheaper in cab fare. So a quick check of my math yields a net savings of about $155 over what we would have spent going through orbitz or expedia for a Friday-Friday timeshare vacation.

So bottom line is I always check with TUG, RCI and II before completing any timeshare vacation.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Kakak.com*

Could you please correct the Title? Reading about Kakak with my morning coffee isn't too appealing!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 18, 2006)

whopseee....would appear I didnt have ENOUGH coffee this morning


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 18, 2006)

I just tried it for hotels and it said it couldn't find the site.
Liz


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 18, 2006)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> I just tried it for hotels and it said it couldn't find the site.
> Liz


Could you be more specific about the error?  I just tried it again and it seemed to work.

Also be sure your internet explorer security settings are not preventing you from exiting tug2.net to go to the results screen within kayak itself.


----------



## mshatty (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you TUG for adding to your site.  It is very helpful for comparison shopping.


----------

